# Guys, which one is the hottest?



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Random voting thread again Girls can vote to if they wanna:b


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

0


----------



## VeggieGirl (Dec 11, 2009)

Deffo 22!


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

7. Definitely 7.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

21 or 22....I'll go with 21. I can't say I'm particularly attracted to any of them though :stu


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

I like 21 but their all hot


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

they all .. look the same almost. But 24 stands out.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

I'm not attracted to any of them.


----------



## TheGreatPretender (Sep 6, 2010)

I would rank them 22,21,7,0,24,9,11,12,32


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

mind_games said:


> they all .. look the same almost. But 24 stands out.


^yup 24


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 25, 2009)

laura024 said:


> 0


Yep, 0 is the hottest to me. Some of the others are cute, some not so much.


----------



## Music Man (Aug 22, 2009)

I can't choose, they all look nice - I'm not able to pick one out above the others.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I only found some of them cute, but 21 and 11 stood out the most for me.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I think at least 3 of them are guys! :evil


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

If I had to draw one it would be the one with 24 on the t-shirt. I do not think of them as "hot".


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

don't find any of them hot.


----------



## Misanthropic (Jun 25, 2010)

None of them looks better or worse than the other, just differently.



> I don't find any of them hot.


I'm surprised by this, I don't think anything is wrong with any of them.


----------



## woot (Aug 7, 2009)

21.


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)

I say 9. 

Close call though... between basically all of them.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

They all look like they're in high school, which is not a thing I find hot, I'm afraid. I think I find 7 and 11 the prettiest of the bunch.


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

They all look about equally pretty to me.


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

Why does 24 have such a big lead?

I liked 0 and 9 a little better, but they all look good to me.


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

Belshazzar said:


> Why does 24 have such a big lead?
> 
> I liked 0 and 9 a little better, but they all look good to me.


i'm thinking exactly the same. and *0* ftw..!


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

none


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Hahaha. Mr. Mood, what's gotten into you?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

32 drew my eye first & after looking at all of them still kept me the most


----------



## quiet0lady (Sep 29, 2009)

They're all cute, but if it were solely a hair competition my vote would go to 22 or 9.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> Hahaha. Mr. Mood, what's gotten into you?


What can I say..I love making polls:b


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Nine!

I enjoyed this thread.


----------



## kobie (Aug 21, 2010)

Is this just a random picture you took from the internet or do you know anything about them? Actually they are a pretty famous girl-group in Korean and many Asian country as well FYI. But I am surprised that some of you even know them.


----------



## KittyGirl (May 14, 2010)

yay! I picked the winner!
*24 *- her expression is pretty great XD She's got a personality and great bone structure! She looks like she'd be a bit rebellious and fun, a little tomboyish but very feminine. I also prefer shorter hair, in a natural looking colour.
She is very cute~ coming from a straight girl. haha


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

0


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

Yummm! Can I have them all? It's like trying to decide between steak and lobster! Give me them all, and I will at last find contentment! :sigh

They do appear a bit young though....


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

It depends on which one wants to talk to me. She's the hottest one.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Belshazzar said:


> Why does 24 have such a big lead?


I reckon it's because she has a more mature look than the others and more depth and intelligence in the eyes and expression. Seems more genuine.

ETA: My friend preferred 24.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

24.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Since this is for guys, I didn't touch the poll.  I'm going to say 12. Though, 24 is pretty cute too.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

What an eyeroll inducing thread.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

22 I want her hair color


----------



## so_so_shy (Sep 5, 2005)

It came down to the wire between 21 and 11, but I went with 11. They are all hot though.


----------



## DyingInTheOutside (Sep 26, 2010)

I know this will sound racist, but they just look too white for me, it's a big turnoff


----------



## Daktoria (Sep 21, 2010)

Bleh.

24's mullet really isn't appealing.

Japanese girls, though, aren't my thing.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

All of these girls are bonk-worthy.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Next time say cute...they look like they are 17


----------



## rockguitarist89 (Sep 22, 2010)

0, 9, 22, and 24 are the most attractive imo. I'm gonna go with 9.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

bwidger85 said:


> Next time say cute...they look like they are 17


Yeah that's why I put "Who is the hottest/cutest/prettiest?" for the poll question^^ oh and 17 is legal here:teeth


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

None of them. When I first saw the "0" I thought they were going to be numbered in the Fibonacci sequence. I was greatly disappointed. That's a big turn off for me.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

MindOverMood said:


> Yeah that's why I put "Who is the hottest/cutest/prettiest?" for the poll question^^ oh and 17 is legal here:teeth


It is? haha, holy crap! and because it's legal it is perfectly normal...haha, stupid laws...


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

so_so_shy said:


> It came down to the wire between 21 and 11, but I went with 11. They are all hot though.





shyvr6 said:


> I only found some of them cute, but 21 and 11 stood out the most for me.


21 and 11 look like twins. I picked 21 for no real reason over 11.


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

none of them are hot. they all look like pony meat to me.


----------



## P312 (Apr 17, 2010)

Can't choose. They are all cute. They look like they are 12 years old though... creepy


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

32 looks a bit like micheal jackson.


----------



## TheGreatPretender (Sep 6, 2010)

32 has wide set eyes and scary thick eyebrows.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

#9. I want her hair.


----------



## Shizuko (Sep 4, 2010)

Eh... This is a picture of a Korean singing group called Girls Generation. The youngest girl in the group is 19 and the rest are 20 and 21 years old.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

12, I like her hairstyle.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

bwidger85 said:


> Next time say cute...they look like they are 17





P312 said:


> Can't choose. They are all cute. They look like they are 12 years old though... creepy





Shizuko said:


> Eh... This is a picture of a Korean singing group called Girls Generation. The youngest girl in the group is 19 and the rest are 20 and 21 years old.


No need to feel creepy now guys:b


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

your mom


----------



## shynesshellasucks (May 10, 2008)

I would go with 21, 22 or 24


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

21 and 11


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

This is like some weird personality test. I wonder what it says about us. I thought 7 was the prettiest. 

If one of them had a bob though, I would probably pick that one. That's how much I like bobs.


----------

